# JBL Manado



## master3z

Anyone used this substrate? is it a good substrate to use?


----------



## logi-cat

I've used it, would i recommend it? Nope

It doesnt contain any nutrients, if u dose micros and macros it will hold it. Not ideal for shrimps as it contains certain properties, cant remember what, thats leads to shrimp deaths. It also very light, will move around quite a fair bit if u have a strong flow in ur tank:


----------



## Alastair

Idled it's the colour your after just go for tesco cat litter. Look in the substrate section there's a big thread on it. Manado is not worth the money and for ten litres of kitty litter at £2.80 it's a huge cut in what you'd be paying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

I've got some, it looks like fired clay so should be inert. It's looks a little like Tesco's cat litter only smaller grain size and darker.


----------



## master3z

This is the only plant substrate i can get at my lfs.. he also has JBL aquabasis... so what would you guys recommend me,, JBL manado+jbl aquabasis OR fine gravel+jbl aquabasis


----------



## Alastair

Gravel would probably cost you more than the cat litter would. Jbl aqua basis is great as a base layer, worked well for my heavy root feeders. It's down to personal choice though. Why pay all that money for manado which is really light too, when you can get cat litter at tesco for less than 3 quid for ten litres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadream

JBL Manado is made from red scoria. It is volcanic material, with a very porous structure, that does not disolve in water. Therefore it will not alter the tank chemistry in any way. Also it does not create mud clouding in the aquariums. It is completely innert which makes it good for planted tanks as a top layer, a cup on the Aqua Basis fertilised substrate or any other similar.


----------



## nayr88

Get the aquabasis for sure, use a layer of fine gravel or sand over it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Personally I hated manado, really really light. The slightest mistake during water change and it would go every where. Plenty of other/ better ones to choose from online...


----------



## clonitza

I used manado mixed with sand in my low tech tank for over two years. No issues, a little bit light when starting the tank but after a while when it releases the trapped air works like a charm.


----------



## ideophone

same as @clonitza except used it on its own (bought it on a whim to try, before discovering this forum)- took a month or two to settle down and has since been fine


----------



## master3z

Is it better to use on this own or i should put a layer of aquabasis underneath it as recommended by jbl..??


----------



## Alastair

The Aquabasis isn't necessary but is good stuff. Personal choice really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulP

I have aquabasis+ and manado. As I've only 1 planted tank and it is my first I cannot comment whether any other is good or not but I have had no problems. It is quite light if I clean the tank n go near the manado it does move but all u have to do is slow down :?: do need to wash quite abit, but I used a fine strainer and run a shower head over which only took me 5mins to clean and water was clear! To be honest if I knew about the cat litter before I bought manado I would of saved a lot more £

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulP

logi-cat said:
			
		

> I've used it, would i recommend it? Nope
> 
> It doesnt contain any nutrients, if u dose micros and macros it will hold it. Not ideal for shrimps as it contains certain properties, cant remember what, thats leads to shrimp deaths. It also very light, will move around quite a fair bit if u have a strong flow in ur tank:



hmm I just read that. 1 of my shrimps died a few days ago but rest are ok, couldn't figure out why?! I have manado, is it proven that this is not good for shrimps at all? because if that's the case I need to change substrate!!


----------



## ideophone

I have a few shrimp in mine and they have been happy - did a quick google and this popped up

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/8332-JBL-Manado-soil


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Have you seen my simple substrate post:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=21585


----------



## Dexie

Hi I glad I've found this post, I've been considering getting aquabasis+ and manado for the tank that I'll be setting up in the next few months. Think I'll still use the aquabasis+ but will rethink the manado.

Can I ask, the tescos cat litter, is that the clay based cat litter?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Yes, it's fired clay from Denmark.


----------



## Dexie

That's a great looking setup Clonitza - hope I can achieve something like it when I get my low tech tank setup


----------



## mi casa

HI i have been using manado with Aquabase and it is perfect for growing HC as the small grain size lets the small plant creep through with no problem and you can see your shrimp pick it up and clean it.


----------



## Little-AL

Have used it in a shop display when I was at MA and had reasonable results. Personally I like the colour and grain size and am happy to pay for the brand name, safe in the knowledge that JBL know what they are doing! 
Will be using Aquabasis with Manado over the top in my new tank - expect it to work quite well!


----------



## JamesRytter

I introduced 20 Amano shrimp to my tank with manado and within 4 hours I noticed a dead shrimp, on further inspection about 8 dead bodies and the rest very sick looking,  I removed them into another tank with just black fine sand and ended up with most of the sick ones dying over the next few hours.  I have just 5 survivors that seem to be OK after 48 hours of not moving too much.  I also noticed that tiny bits of the substrate sticks to my magnetic glass cleaner, it looks to have metal filing or something metallic in it.  Most likely this is what killed all the shrimp, at least they were the cheap ones!!!!


----------

